# What should I feed to my redbellies?



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I only have 3 rbp's so I'm not trying to contend with MAD, but I'm bored of beefheart and I hardly ever get to catch them eat feeders. So my question is what is the best fish to feed them where i could sit there and watch it? What would they attack fairly quickly? I was thinking of a beta, but if there are some better suggestions, im open. Oh by the way, my p's are like 6inches (almost).

Andrew


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

well, for non live food, my p's love salmon

i think piranha really like catfish too, but haven't tried it yet...


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

chuck in some Shrimp. like shrimp pellets, My P if hiding will come out and eat for me even if its taking a nap, :smile:


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

When I owned piranha, they would love to eat on channel cats. I was able to purchase them for around 20 cents a piece at a hatchery.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

For non-live food, try slad shrimps or smelt: my reds love it.
For live fish: try minnows, or one of those long-finned balloon-like inbred goldfish (I frickin' hate those damn ugly critters







)


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes i am talking LIVE! Who cares about non-live food! Im kidding, i usually feed beefheart, krill, shrimp, etc. But my brother's coming home and I wanted to show him the fury... haha


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

mine like baby convicts, convicts are aggresive too so they fight back no damage to the p's but just enough to piss them off.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Tried to feed them a beta fish, but they didn't touch him yet. The damn thing stays at the very top of the tank and barely moves. Im disappointed big time on this one. Gonna get some regular old feeders tomorrow.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well they will eat it eventualy. stupid betas swiming around like they are all that oh man i am gonna get one of those next time i am at my lfs and its gonna regret having those big stupid fins.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Crozy said:


> well they will eat it eventualy. stupid betas swiming around like they are all that oh man i am gonna get one of those next time i am at my lfs and its gonna regret having those big stupid fins.


 yeah but there is no fun in them, they are amongst the slowest swimmers in the waters. And not too bright when it comes to dealing with predators of other species... try giving them more of a challenge :smile:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Try Danio Zebras since they are fast P´s should run to eat and keep alive!

It´s quite a show!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I usually just look around the LFS and see what's on sale







You can sometime find pretty good deals on healthy fish that will give your P's a good work out.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Oh well, I was playing baseball today cause its so nice out, and when I came home the beta was gone. Im glad to see that the f*cker's dead, but I wish I couldve seen it happen


----------

